# That Time of the Year Again....



## AWP (May 9, 2018)

Summer is upon us and you longtime members know what that brings to the board.

Leave the snarky comments to the staff, we'll corral the newbs and triage appropriately. This ain't our first rodeo/ summer.

Cheers!


----------



## Muppet (May 9, 2018)

You're not my father! Don't tell me what to do! :)


----------



## Centermass (May 9, 2018)

Well, so much for our water boarding program.......


----------



## SpitfireV (May 10, 2018)

It might be summer in the wrong half of the world but it's fuckin' winter here.


----------



## AWP (May 10, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> It might be summer in the wrong half of the world but it's fuckin' winter here.



Your inferior hemisphere means nothing to me.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 10, 2018)

AWP said:


> Your inferior hemisphere means nothing to me.



I hope you're not assuming what hemisphere I identify with.


----------



## Gunz (May 10, 2018)




----------



## amlove21 (May 10, 2018)

Brace yourself....


High school graduates are coming....


----------



## Grunt (May 10, 2018)

That means more *text* speak. I feel myself dumbing down when I read their silliness.....


----------



## CQB (May 10, 2018)

Shhhh, you'll scare them off.


----------



## Gunz (May 10, 2018)




----------



## CDG (May 10, 2018)

Bam. I just answered 90% of their questions.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 10, 2018)

AWP said:


> Summer is upon us and you longtime members know what that brings to the board.
> 
> Leave the snarky comments to the staff, we'll corral the newbs and triage appropriately. This ain't our first rodeo/ summer.
> 
> Cheers!



Objection.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 10, 2018)

Muppet said:


> You're not my father! Don't tell me what to do! :)


Shut up and go put your nose in the corner, I will tell you when you are done


----------



## Muppet (May 10, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> Shut up and go put your nose in the corner, I will tell you when you are done



My pop used to say that. Lol


----------



## Polar Bear (May 10, 2018)

Muppet said:


> My pop used to say that. Lol


Then I am in good company. Now quit typing and put your nose to the wall


----------



## BloodStripe (May 11, 2018)

AWP said:


> Summer is upon us and you longtime members know what that brings to the board.
> 
> Leave the snarky comments to the staff, we'll corral the newbs and triage appropriately. This ain't our first rodeo/ summer.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## DA SWO (May 11, 2018)

AWP said:


> *Summer is upon us and you longtime members know what that brings to the board.*
> 
> Leave the snarky comments to the staff, we'll corral the newbs and triage appropriately. This ain't our first rodeo/ summer.
> 
> Cheers!



Random quotes by a retired PJ?
Just kidding.


----------



## Box (May 11, 2018)

Just so I have the right answer when the new graduates show up and start asking questions:  
When they ask, "_So who is better, SEALs or Green Berets?_"  What are we supposed to say?

Is it proper form to say "_ask an admin - they'll tell you_"
...just trying to get ahead of the problem


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2018)

Box said:


> Just so I have the right answer when the new graduates show up and start asking questions:
> When they ask, "_So who is better, SEALs or Green Berets?_"  What are we supposed to say?
> 
> Is it proper form to say "_ask an admin - they'll tell you_"
> ...just trying to get ahead of the problem




LOL

Are you kidding me, Sgt. Major?

With your background I’d pay good money to read your response and then lobby the staff to make it a forever sticky on the site.  

It would serve as a warning to the “ask stupid questions” crowd.


----------



## amlove21 (May 11, 2018)

Box said:


> Just so I have the right answer when the new graduates show up and start asking questions:
> When they ask, "_So who is better, SEALs or Green Berets?_"  What are we supposed to say?
> 
> Is it proper form to say "_ask an admin - they'll tell you_"
> ...just trying to get ahead of the problem


Nah, SGM, just give them the answer.

"Neither. PJ's are better than both of them." 

Then ask them if they need help making an ultra realistic Airsoft mannequin and give them @CDG 's cell phone. I'll PM you the info.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 11, 2018)

The types of people we're talking about aren't from the profession.  They don't know anything about us or what our norms and rules are.  They are ignorant about our ways, and that's not necessarily their fault.  The fact that they want to serve at all sets them apart from the rest of America, IMO.  When someone new comes to our site and act in a way we find inappropriate or unsavory, I usually try a gentle nudge and helpful suggestions first.  If that doesn't work THEN there's a smackdown, usually by multiple parties.

Sometimes I get the sense that some members sometimes want to show what bad asses they are by crushing some newb's nuts here on the site.  I have a lot more respect for members who will take the time to try to help a newcomer, maybe even by PM, to get them to adjust to our ways.  I recognize the value of tough love and of immediate negative feedback, but I think that if someone doesn't understand us or our standards, we should try to help them understand in a positive way first before going all Negan on them.

Frankly, I have a lot less patience with people who *are* in the profession and want to come here and act the fool.  They normally get a pretty bad beat down from the staff and multiple site members.  They deserve our disdain more than someone who's young and dumb, IMO.


----------



## CDG (May 11, 2018)

I wasn't the one having mannequins made of me. Besides, don't nobody wanna be a PJ since Inside Combat Rescue came out.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 11, 2018)

CDG said:


> I wasn't the one having mannequins made of me. Besides, don't nobody wanna be a PJ since Inside Combat Rescue came out.



OMG I remember that.  So glad I do a job that no one wants to do that kind of thing about.


----------



## Devildoc (May 11, 2018)

CDG said:


> Besides, don't nobody wanna be a PJ since Inside Combat Rescue came out.



My son wanted to be a PJ until he saw the show.  Then he said, "Dad, that's pretty much what you did....but you are so much better looking than they are."

Undeniably, son.  Undeniably.


----------



## AWP (May 11, 2018)

Other than poor sinuses, a receding hairline, a lack of homosexual tendencies, and an inability to swim, I think I had a shot at being a PJ.


----------



## Gunz (May 11, 2018)

So who's better, Seals or Green Berets?


----------



## AWP (May 11, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> So who's better, Seals or Green Berets?



Guys who say they'll die before they quit.


----------



## policemedic (May 11, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> So who's better, Seals or Green Berets?



Batman.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2018)

Some questions can only be answered by Mat Best....these are the older good ones, With "Sarah" LOL


----------



## BloodStripe (May 12, 2018)

Box said:


> Just so I have the right answer when the new graduates show up and start asking questions:
> When they ask, "_So who is better, SEALs or Green Berets?_"  What are we supposed to say?
> 
> Is it proper form to say "_ask an admin - they'll tell you_"
> ...just trying to get ahead of the problem



Ask @Ooh-Rah . He'll give the real answer, Marines!


----------



## Gunz (May 14, 2018)

It's started already. "That Time of Year." And already I need to bang my head into a brick wall.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (May 14, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> It's started already. "That Time of Year." And already I need to bang my head into a brick wall.



After almost a decade I find myself combing the intro's to see if GMAN and the likes of his kind have come back to give us status updates and I just missed it.  I just hope @AWP has a special emoji to pin in a welcome thread that signals one of their returns.  I am still waiting on that 60 dead hang pull up video we were promised from one.


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Teufel (Jun 5, 2018)

AWP said:


>


Hey I set my (alleged) CIA progeny post to minimum snark! Phasers were set on stun.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 6, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> So who's better, Seals or Green Berets?



Cav Scouts.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 6, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Cav Scouts.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 6, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Cav Scouts.


So much hate.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 6, 2018)

Topkick said:


> So much hate.



It begged to be said...  send the hate Top...


----------



## Topkick (Jun 6, 2018)

x SF med said:


> It begged to be said...  send the hate Top...



No hate, but it kinda makes me want to steal an APC and drive it down the highway.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 6, 2018)

Topkick said:


> No hate, but it kinda makes me want to steal an APC and drive it down the highway.



Let the 2ndLT  know before you go.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 6, 2018)

Topkick said:


> No hate, but it kinda makes me want to steal an APC and drive it down the highway.



Cross-thread points....


----------



## Gunz (Jun 6, 2018)

i just want some answers am I marsof material


----------



## AWP (Jun 29, 2018)

I can pretty much see into the future and this season has proven me right.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2018)

Jesus, Mary, and Joseph.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 29, 2018)

Like- how the holy shit have I been so oblivious the previous 8 years???? 

This. Is. Awful.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 30, 2018)

Can we find SECDEF’s DOD email and try to get him to run this bitch? I mean forreal. Trumps trying to make America great again and it’s iffy but mattis has already made “DOD Lethal Again”- can we just make shadowspear cool again? (Insert cries of “worldstar” and air horn effects)


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 30, 2018)

Earn that red tag! LOL


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 30, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Earn that red tag! LOL



Same rules, right?


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Like- how the holy shit have I been so oblivious the previous 8 years????



"Operational deployment taskings"


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 30, 2018)

I just want to know the candidates position on butt stuff and nudez.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 14, 2018)

For the new and uninitiated: Behind the scene footage here at Shadowspear

*Warning: *This video has a rating of JPS


----------



## AWP (May 10, 2019)

AWP said:


> Summer is upon us and you longtime members know what that brings to the board.
> 
> Leave the snarky comments to the staff, we'll corral the newbs and triage appropriately. This ain't our first rodeo/ summer.
> 
> Cheers!



Second verse, same as the first.


----------



## amlove21 (May 10, 2019)

Yeah, what @AWP said.


----------

